# Fins/Kühlrippen



## KH-Horus (9. Dezember 2011)

*Fins/Kühlrippen*

Hallo.
Habe das Dominator Kit "CMD8GX3M4A1333C7"  und möchte dafür 4 Kühlrippen passend zu meinem Farbschema (schwarz/rot) haben.
Aber nun gibt es ja erstens nur 3er Kits der extended Fins und zweitens nur im Ausland, das würde also ziehmlich kostenaufwendig werden.
Ebay habe ich auch schon durchstöbert.

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit an 4 schwarze oder rote Kühlrippen ranzukommen? 
(Egal ob normal oder extended.)


----------



## Research (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fins/Kühlrippen*

Vielleicht hat jemand im Forum welche (Verkaufsthreat).

Mit 17 Beiträgen kannst du da aber nicht mitmischen.

Such trotzdem auf dem Marktplatz nach welchen.

Kannst das dann ja per PN klären.


----------



## KH-Horus (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fins/Kühlrippen*



Research schrieb:


> Such trotzdem auf dem Marktplatz nach welchen.


 Danke, aber seh da ja nichtmal was...


----------



## KH-Horus (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fins/Kühlrippen*

Hoffe auf eine Antwort von Corsair...


----------



## KH-Horus (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fins/Kühlrippen*

Hoffe immernoch auf Antwort...


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fins/Kühlrippen*

Hi, sorry für das Delay,

ich habe die Frage nicht ganz verstanden, du brauchst 4 Finnen alle in der Selben Farbe normal / extended wäre Dir egal !?!


----------



## KH-Horus (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fins/Kühlrippen*

Ja genau. Am besten währe rot.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fins/Kühlrippen*

Aber deine Speicher haben doch schon Kühlfinnen ?!?


----------



## KH-Horus (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fins/Kühlrippen*

Ja aber leider grüne, diese passen optisch nicht zum System.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fins/Kühlrippen*

Wenn du nirgends welche in der gewünschten Farbe findest, musst du sie halt lackieren.


----------

